# 87 Stanza Sputtering Problem



## Eric_0321 (Nov 12, 2004)

I just purchased a 1987 nissan stanza coupe for $80. It has 211,000 miles and It has been sitting for the past 3 or 4 years. So far I have put new plugs, plug wires, fuel system cleaner. The car fires right up with no hesitation what so ever. When you try and rev it up a little or in the bottom of any gear "5 speed standard" it sputters and slightly loses power. Give it a little more gas and it pushes through the sputtering. Is this just old gas working it's way out, or injectors need to be cleaned much more thoroughly, or could timing be off or timing belt be going out? I was wanting to give this car to someone who does not have one as a gift and want to make sure it is in good working order before I do so. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Eric

Other things have done but does not pertain to my question CV joints and shafts replaced, new tire, new battery. So far I have $350 invested total.


----------



## StanzaWagonLover (Nov 7, 2004)

Eric_0321 said:


> I just purchased a 1987 nissan stanza coupe for $80. It has 211,000 miles and It has been sitting for the past 3 or 4 years. So far I have put new plugs, plug wires, fuel system cleaner. The car fires right up with no hesitation what so ever. When you try and rev it up a little or in the bottom of any gear "5 speed standard" it sputters and slightly loses power. Give it a little more gas and it pushes through the sputtering. Is this just old gas working it's way out, or injectors need to be cleaned much more thoroughly, or could timing be off or timing belt be going out? I was wanting to give this car to someone who does not have one as a gift and want to make sure it is in good working order before I do so. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Did you replace the cap and rotor? It doesn't do much good to replace the plugs and wires if the signal isn't getting to them. Since the average load distributor timing is advanced from the normal running position, you are going to get more "burn" on your cap and rotor at the advanced angle of the contacts. Therefore less signal making it through and thus hesitation. You could still have other issues but try this first. It worked on my Stanza wagon that had no power off the line but ran okay at speed. I replaced the cap and rotor and I had burnouts a half a block long.


----------



## Eric_0321 (Nov 12, 2004)

StanzaWagonLover said:


> Did you replace the cap and rotor? It doesn't do much good to replace the plugs and wires if the signal isn't getting to them. Since the average load distributor timing is advanced from the normal running position, you are going to get more "burn" on your cap and rotor at the advanced angle of the contacts. Therefore less signal making it through and thus hesitation. You could still have other issues but try this first. It worked on my Stanza wagon that had no power off the line but ran okay at speed. I replaced the cap and rotor and I had burnouts a half a block long.



No I did not replace cap and rotor, did not even consider it, I will do so. I am somewhat competent when it comes to engines but by no means am I an expert. Thank you for the suggestion.

Eric


----------

